# Bulk salt in Columbus, Ohio?



## CBusPlow (Nov 19, 2014)

I only need about 2 tons. having trouble finding a place with that small of an amount, or they don't have it all.

Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## allseasons87 (Nov 29, 2011)

CBusPlow;1873803 said:


> I only need about 2 tons. having trouble finding a place with that small of an amount, or they don't have it all.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Try Trupointe


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Do you mean 20 ton? If not you can get 2 ton in bagged product for a much cheaper price.


----------



## dj_dave (Jan 27, 2013)

i tried trupointe and ******* transport - im looking for 25 ton to start


----------



## allseasons87 (Nov 29, 2011)

dj_dave;1875333 said:


> i tried trupointe and ******* transport - im looking for 25 ton to start


We bought from Trupointe about 2 weeks ago but they said they were close to their initial allotment.

Give pinnacle property maintenance a call. They have sold smaller amounts in the past, but not sure about 25 tons.


----------



## CBusPlow (Nov 19, 2014)

Thank you, guys!

We just needed for one facility - we went with bagged. 

I appreciate the replies. Maybe this thread can help some other folks too.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

CBusPlow;1875518 said:


> Thank you, guys!
> 
> We just needed for one facility - we went with bagged.
> 
> I appreciate the replies. Maybe this thread can help some other folks too.


good to hear.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

dj_dave;1875333 said:


> i tried trupointe and ******* transport - im looking for 25 ton to start


You can always try Henderson trucking off 670???? The salt pile. but I think I heard that are not selling any to contractors. Did you call John deere Landscapes to see if they could get you bulk? I know there are some places up around Cleveland but can't think of their names.


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

I will sell you bulk salt @ $175 / yard in Cleveland area.


----------



## SnoDaddy (Dec 17, 2012)

Jesus you are price gouging. $175 how do you sleep at night


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

hammerstein;1876275 said:


> I will sell you bulk salt @ $175 / yard in Cleveland area.


Better be applied for that price.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

It's around Columbus, you just need to know were to look...

Good prices as well...


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Flawless440;1878331 said:


> It's around Columbus, you just need to know were to look...
> 
> Good prices as well...


Enlighten us please. I've got 700 ton on the ground but that's not going to be enough.


----------



## dlcequip (Feb 19, 2007)

Yes Please do tell where there is salt in columbus for good prices. I also would like to hear your opinion on what you think good prices are.


----------



## dlcequip (Feb 19, 2007)

CBusPlow;1873803 said:


> I only need about 2 tons. having trouble finding a place with that small of an amount, or they don't have it all.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Pm me if you only need two ton I will hook you up


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Under $100 delivered is what i consider good for this season... 

Ill see if i can post some info... Let me see if they come though on my 200.. Don't want to shoot my self in the foot


----------



## dlcequip (Feb 19, 2007)

Flawless440;1878823 said:


> Under $100 delivered is what i consider good for this season...
> 
> Ill see if i can post some info... Let me see if they come though on my 200.. Don't want to shoot my self in the foot[/
> So you haven't taken delivery of this salt under a hundred dollars. I hope they come through I just bought another two hundred ton of salt. It's up in toledo and I'm trucking it I will be at 115 a ton once I get it down in cbus and I'm happy but your the man if you can get it for under a hundred delivered this stage in the game.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

It's there $80 picked up.. $88 Delivered... I was told price will remain the same all season...

Hellz Yeah!!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Number please I need a quick 100 tons. Just built the bin bigger today and could stuff it full. Much appreciated if you can hook us up!


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

I'd be interested in some contact info as well


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Number please!!!!


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

PM Me ill get you info


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Flawless440;1890795 said:


> PM Me ill get you info


Pm sent...........


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Pm sent. Thank you


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

PM incoming sir...thank you!


----------



## cincysnow (Jan 22, 2011)

Flawless440, It wont let me send a PM, could you please contact me at 513-518-9188, Thanks Brandon


----------



## Jet Stream (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi! We've got bulk salt /25 ton truck. Have you seen our ad on Plowsite? We also have brine and bags. Call me if you want a no-obligation
quote! Susan, Jet Stream Fuels, 786-566-0195


----------

